# Pregnant Shih Tzu



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Hi 
Just wondering if anyone could help me with my Shih Tzu, Cassie. She is 3 and a half.
She had her first tie for about 20 minutes on May 24th, second tie was two days later. I have worked out that she is 63 days tomorrow (26/7/10). For the last 24 hours she has been very quiet and sleeping heavily, she follows me everywhere I go, like a little shadow. When she passes urine she has a little bit of stringy mucous, she has not however emptied her bowels since yesterday afternoon....... she has been eating but not as much as normal. There has been no panting, no restlessness etc. Could this be the first stage of labour. 
I haven't taken her temperature as it completely stresses her out, if I so much as touch her tummy she gives me a 'err get off my belly look'!!

I have read as much as I can find on the subject, Book of the Bitch etc. but sometimes its nice to talk to someone who can reassure. I will ring vets in the morning if nothing has happened. Thank you for any help you can give .....

PS Am I just being a little neurotic lol I was like this when both of my grandchildren were born.........


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They can get quite clingy towards the end. The muscous if clear coloured, is normal. Keep your eye on her from now on and good luck. xx


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, it is cleared coloured....so normal  Bit worried that she has only passed urine since yesterday though, she normally goes morning and night


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

did u get here scanned to see if she's in whelp and how many to expect??


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Yes she was scanned and expecting five  .................. Her belly looks like it might explode at any minute bless her.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

5 not too bad lol /. all the best x is she scratching down yet??


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Every now and then she will start digging but then she lays on her back and waves all 4 paws in the air lol I can feel some sleepless nights coming on


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mhnurse66 said:


> Every now and then she will start digging but then she lays on her back and waves all 4 paws in the air lol I can feel some sleepless nights coming on


oh yes xx lol


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Good luck, sounds like it'll be any day now. I don't think I slept for 4 weeks when Moo had her litter. lol....


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

All sounds completely normal. They do get a little sulky towards the end. How long since she urinated?


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Four weeks! oh my..... and to think I gave up two weeks in Egypt so we would have enough money for all eventualities lol not that I am complaining but it does sound like a nice option 
Can't wait really, we have homes all lined up, all the supplies, everything sorted.....all we need now is some puppies lol


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> All sounds completely normal. They do get a little sulky towards the end. How long since she urinated?


Sorry Tanya, I missed this post earlier..... 
She is now going to the toilet as normal...... and eating for England after a few days being off it. The pups are very very wriggly this morning and she looks really really sorry for herself. Other than that nothing to report, still a bit mucousy when she goes for a wee though. She seems really quite relaxed and content, the vet says he will see her at tomorrow afternoons surgery if nothing has occured. Oh and I am getting greyer by the minute lol

Quite a bit more mucous now..... and she keeps yawning?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Coco was like this the day before hers were born. The pups were having a disco inside her and she was very restless. When I was feeling her belly, I remember thinking how low they'd gone, right down by her bits. She had mucousy bits coming away when she was weeing, I guess thats similar to 'the show' that us humans have :confused1:

Oh, I could feel her spine too, it was awful being able to feel it but I was assured that this is perfectly normal... I still didn't like it mind... but next day she had 6 beautiful little babies 

Will be watching this thread closely... when I can lol 

Good luck xxx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope all is ok with your girl xx


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Hi, yes she is fine thank you, took her to the vets and he is happy to leave her for a little while, we are back again tomorrow for another check up. We didn't progesterone test or anything so he led me to believe that the 63 days is not an exact science? Is this right do you think. From what I have read about scans they are not that accurate either :s......
She is quite happy and eating well though, the pups are still wriggling and her belly almost touches the floor as it has dropped really and like you I can feel her spine. No discharge for a while until this morning when there was quite a bit more. 
I am going stir crazy though as I haven't left the house for over a week apart from to the vets.... there is only so much daytime tv you can watch


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get used to it lol.... I rarely leave for 6 weeks when having a litter.


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Get used to it lol.... I rarely leave for 6 weeks when having a litter.


Lol I do draw the line at Jerry Springer though


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

or Jezza Kyle


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Think they may be on their way, probably the vet threatening to do a section that has spurred her into action 
She has been restless and digging since we went to bed....(she sleeps in or room) so have just got up with her and she had diarrhoea and is now having a little snooze, so fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How is she? Any pups yet?

xx


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Nothing :frown: seems settled again now, looks like it may have to be a section.....am talking to the vet at lunch time.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mhnurse66 said:


> Nothing :frown: seems settled again now, looks like it may have to be a section.....am talking to the vet at lunch time.


How many days is she now?


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

She was mated on 24, 26 and 27 July, but we didn't progesterone test so unsure of exact ovulation time, but using these dates makes her well overdue from the first tie....... Although when we saw the vet the other day he wasn't too worried and implied that its not an exact science and I do trust him. We have used him for years.
I thought I had read everything I could and got all the advice I could but now I'm not so sure  She seems really settled and content, she has eaten all of her breakfast. Just want it all over and done with now for her sake more than anything else. See what lunchtime brings. 
In your opinion/experience could she not be as close to her due date as we all thought? I have seen a lot of posts by Tanya advocating progesterone testing, wish we had done it now


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mhnurse66 said:


> She was mated on 24, 26 and 27 July, but we didn't progesterone test so unsure of exact ovulation time, but using these dates makes her well overdue from the first tie....... Although when we saw the vet the other day he wasn't too worried and implied that its not an exact science and I do trust him. We have used him for years.
> I thought I had read everything I could and got all the advice I could but now I'm not so sure  She seems really settled and content, she has eaten all of her breakfast. Just want it all over and done with now for her sake more than anything else. See what lunchtime brings.
> In your opinion/experience could she not be as close to her due date as we all thought? I have seen a lot of posts by Tanya advocating progesterone testing, wish we had done it now


Going by last date then today  But yes it depends when she ovalated.

Have you had her scanned?


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

I really hope its today, will take the advice of the Vet though. I would prefer her to have them naturally if at all possible (from my own experience of sections). We had her scanned and was told they could see five  but i suppose they are only as accurate as the person who is using them. The only sure thing is they are in there and have to come out at some point  
She is currently laid on her back in her bed looking like she hasn't a care in the world lol If she wasn't this calm and content then I would probably be worrying a little more than I am already.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

OOOh good luck, I hope it happens today, naturally, for you. I'm going to be at home most of the day, so I'll be watching like a hawk. :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

mhnurse66 said:


> I really hope its today, will take the advice of the Vet though. I would prefer her to have them naturally if at all possible (from my own experience of sections). We had her scanned and was told they could see five  but i suppose they are only as accurate as the person who is using them. The only sure thing is they are in there and have to come out at some point


With my last litter, my bitch had been alternating her behaviour for quite some time, and a lot of panting - the vet gave her an Oxytocin jab - and thanks to Friday night rush hour traffic  she had the first one in the car before we got home - and delivered the remainder all naturally 

Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Spoke to the vet and am taking her down for a check up later this afternoon, from what he said though and taking her dates into account he may be prepared to leave her over the weekend and have her back Monday. I mentioned the oxytoxin and he said its an option so all is not lost. Cassie is wandering about a bit and is currently sat making sure the bin men don't come to close


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't let him give an oxytocin until 1 pup has been born, they have to be fully dilated which you can only be sure of after one delivery.


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info Tanya


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Any more news?


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Aww good luck with everything. I have a little shih tzu, Lily, absolutley adorable dogs!xx


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, went to catch up on some sleep while my husband dog sat  The vets verdict is that he is happy to leave her until Monday because of the discrepancy with the dates, even with the scan we had done. We have access to him at any time though just in case there is any change. He believes she is about as ready as she can be, belly drop and all lining up.........hence the hour or so I had in bed so I am ready for whatever tonight may bring. 
If there is a next time, progesterone testing is the way forward I am thinking!! At least then you can be completely sure and take most of the guess work out of it all. 
I want to see these puppies now


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

The news today is that she has refused breakfast and lunch, she would eat her treat biscuits but wont even sniff them now. She has been digging and mooching round, been to the toilet a few times.......fingers crossed we are on our way this time. She keeps having a snooze inbetween digging her bed up. No panting as yet just quite heavy breathing and lots of sighing lol................


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like things are moving :thumbup:


----------



## sharon76 (Jul 22, 2010)

all sounding very positive, exactly how my dog was last week. frequent toilet trips, very unsettled, refusing her favourite treats and clinging to me.
hope all go well during delivery will keep a eye open for future posts, good luck x


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Hello 

She is panting fairly heavily now on and off now and very restless, just a quick question....I could only find liquid glucose. Does any know the quantity to put in her water? 
Thank you for your good wishes :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck with mum and whelping  sorry i only used powder glucose


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mhnurse66 said:


> Hello
> 
> She is panting fairly heavily now on and off now and very restless, just a quick question....I could only find liquid glucose. Does any know the quantity to put in her water?
> Thank you for your good wishes :thumbup:


Abou 1 tablespoon per 2 pint of water, but its not an exact science so don't worry if you alter it a little. This gives a more sustained energy fix. For short bursts you can dip your finger in it and rub it in her mouth... particularly useful for strengthening contractions.


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Puppy number 1 born at 4am..........:thumbup: brown and white, its on a heating pad at the moment and cassie seems to be pushing it away as soon as it cries?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

she may have another one coming, and the moms can be a little rough gets them moving and breathing good


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Number one is a boy, No 2 born at 5.05 (girl) No 3 at 5.40 (girl) at least two more in there according to the scan although I can only feel one.....watch this space lol She has now let the first two snuggle up to her :thumbup:


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Number 4 is a boy born at 6.38


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

And finally a little girl born at 7.30am, Mum and babies doing really  All are brown and white, the last one is more white and brown though. She has done really well........now the fun begins 
Will try and get some pictures up later x


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

She wont keep them in her whelping box though, which we had all set up in a separate room. She is very insistent that she wants them on her bed in the lounge near where I sit ..... looks like we are sharing our space for a few weeks, at least until they start walking anyway lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awww congrats on the little furbabies and everything going well and im looking forward to pics, I love all Tzu's


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you  Oozy looks like a gorgeous dog, Cassie looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards this morning bless her.....the joys of motherhood lol


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Many congratulations to you!! well done mommy dog.xx


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations!:thumbup: Im so pleased all went well. xx


----------



## sharon76 (Jul 22, 2010)

congratulations, i am pleased to hear everything went well for you. cant wait to see some pictures:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

These are not that good, will try and get some good ones later


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww, well done Cassie and congratulations on your lovely babies. Lovely pics:thumbup:


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

mhnurse66 said:


> Thank you  Oozy looks like a gorgeous dog, Cassie looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards this morning bless her.....the joys of motherhood lol


Thanks, oozy would give you a big lick for that comment 

well hey woudnt expect her to look like a super model pooch lol poor dear has just done an amazing knackering thing lol but im sure normally and in a few days she will look amazing again...

oooo off too look at pics, love pups but Shih Tzu's are the best pups!!!


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

oh wow the pups are stunning... wanna grab the little one withthe heart on his or her head.. too cute!!

your girl has done well


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mhnurse66 said:


> She wont keep them in her whelping box though, which we had all set up in a separate room. She is very insistent that she wants them on her bed in the lounge near where I sit ..... looks like we are sharing our space for a few weeks, at least until they start walking anyway lol


If you stay with her in her whelping area for a couple of weeks, or move her box into the lounge. I have a feeling she wants to be with you. It will have been quite a frightening ordeal for her... she's just seen aliens come out of her bum! 
If you do move her into a higher traffic area, try to keep lighting low and noise down. 
And remember, free from draught.


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Tanya, I have managed to move the sofa out a little bit which gives her enough room to go behind it, she is close to me still but out of the way. Although most of the time its just me and hubby as the children are all grown and have a social life ............
She is curled up and the pups are all feeding nicely, she has had some warm goats milk and is having scrambled egg for lunch


----------



## sharon76 (Jul 22, 2010)

gorgeous puppies


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup: Congratulations :thumbup: 
they look FAB, nice and chunky too 

When our Coco had her babies, we had the maternity suite in the middle of the living room so we could see her and them all the time. We kept the other dogs out of the room for the first week or so to give her total rest, peace and quiet. It's a lot of work but only for a few weeks and well worth all the fussing


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done:thumbup: beautiful little babies


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done and conrgratulations Xx


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

The pics are lovely! Thanks 4 sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! What lovely looking pups and they have such cute markings:thumbup:


----------



## mhnurse66 (May 12, 2009)

Mum and babies got a clean bill of health from the vet :thumbup: All gaining weight nicely


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats great news, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi , i've not been on the forum for a while , since my last litter last september, where i found everyone very helpful and suportive, i thought i'd come on the forum for a read as i'm sat here with my poppy on day 63 she has been showing me signs for the last 4 days and still nothing, so reading this thread feel quite familier.

Congratulaions on your gorgeous new babies, i think i will be sticking around to watch them grow if thats ok and hopefully mine will not be far behind yours


----------

